# A Second 211k



## 1l243 (Dec 30, 2020)

I have been using my 211k receiver for many years. it works for me I don't download stream or record. I use the 211k between my home and my RV. I also use the satellite out connection on the back of the 211k.

My question is, is it possible to get a second 211k receiver for the RV so I don't have to remove the one from the house?

I'm assuming that each 211k has a separate id number? What would be the process for switching from one 211k to the other?

Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Short answer: You would need to call DISH each time you wanted to activate one receiver and deactivate the other. The receiver ID and smart card numbers can be found in the menus.


----------



## 1l243 (Dec 30, 2020)

I kinda like just going and not having to talk to Dish. So, I will just continue to take the Home 211k with me in the RV. However I may pick up a second 211k just to have a backup in case I ever have to replace it.

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

1l243 said:


> I kinda like just going and not having to talk to Dish. So, I will just continue to take the Home 211k with me in the RV. However I may pick up a second 211k just to have a backup in case I ever have to replace it.
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.


Keeping the second owned 211K active on your account will only add $5/mo (starting Jan 14th) to your bill if you use the RV often enough to justify it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and if you don't care about local stations during your RV trip, you could just use your 211k without switching to/from moving status


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

P Smith said:


> and if you don't care about local stations during your RV trip, you could just use your 211k without switching to/from moving status


And of course you can rescan for the locals within range of your OTA antenna on arrival.


----------



## 1l243 (Dec 30, 2020)

All good info thanks!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you have a deactivated/owned receiver can't you go on the dish website and activate it there?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if it still listed there, like suspended one
or must call CSR


----------

